# اعتقال ازهرى قال فى بحث علمى ان زواج المسلمة من كتابى غير محرم شرعا



## BITAR (20 مارس 2009)

*اعتقال أزهرى قال فى بحث علمى إن زواج المسلمة من «كتابى» غير محرم شرعا.. إلا خشية إكراهها فى الدين*

الجمعة، 20 مارس 2009
كتبت سحر طلعت 

*«الإسلام لم يحرم زواج المسلمة من الكتابى إلا مخافة أن يكرهها هو فى الدين ولا يوجد بالقرآن ما يمنع هذا الزواج».. تلك الجملة التى أوردها الباحث الأزهرى متولى إبراهيم صالح، الحاصل على ليسانس الشريعة والقانون فى بحثه عن علاقة الغرب بالإسلام، خاصة بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر، كانت سببا فى غضب الأمن عليه واعتقاله بدلا من منحة درجة علمية.*
*بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر سخر الأزهرى متولى إبراهيم كل ما تلقاه من علوم شرعية من أجل تحسين صورة الإسلام، لذا قام بكتابة بحث عن العلاقة بين الغرب المسيحى والشرق المسلم ليفاجأ بعدها بقرار من وزير الداخلية باعتقاله، بتهمة ازدراء الدين الإسلامى، مع مصادرة مجمع البحوث الإسلامية للبحث.*
*سريعا انتقل متولى من النيابة إلى أمن الدولة ثم إلى سجن طرة ومنه إلى سجن وادى النطرون.. لم يجد متولى وسيلة إلا إرسال خطابات استغاثة لرئيس الجمهورية لنجدته من تهمة لا يليق أن تلصق به وهو الأزهرى، ليتم بعدها نقله إلى سجن الوادى الجديد، ورغم شكوى الشيخ الأزهرى لإدارة السجن، من أن زميله فى الزنزانة يتهمه بالكفر فإنها تركت الأمر كما هو، حتى حدثت مشادة بين السجينين، انتهت بجرح متولى، لينتقل إليه فيروس الكبد الوبائى من جانب المتهم.*
*اضطهاد متولى بتهمة ازدراء الأديان استمر إلى ما بعد خروجه من المعتقل، فقد فوجئ متولى بعد خروجه من معتقله بخطاب يرد إليه، من إحدى المؤسسات الثقافية بإمارة أبوظبى، تخبره بأنها اختارت بحثه لرعايته، مرسلين له تأشيرة الدخول، وجميع إجراءات السفر، إلا أن أجهزة الأمن رفضت وسحبت جواز السفر منه أثناء تواجده بالمطار، وبدأت فى المماطلة، فقام باللجوء لساحات المحاكم للمطالبة لإيقاف قرار منعه من السفر، وإلغاء احتجاز جواز سفره، لأنه لم يقم بجريمة، سوى بكتابة بحث رفضته مصر، ورحبت به دولة عربية.*
*نقلا عن جريده اليوم السابع يوم 20/3/2009 *
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=80748


----------



## GogoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا بيتر للخبر

وربنا يرحمنا 

ماهو اللى يعبر عن رايه فى البلد دى
يبقى كافر​


----------



## man4truth (20 مارس 2009)

*شكرا على الخبر
وهذه هى بلد الحريات*


----------



## BITAR (20 مارس 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> شكرا بيتر للخبر​
> 
> وربنا يرحمنا ​
> ماهو اللى يعبر عن رايه فى البلد دى
> ...


* اسهل شىء*
*الاعتقال*
*ربنا يرحمنا*
*شكرا *GogoRagheb​


----------



## BITAR (20 مارس 2009)

man4truth قال:


> *شكرا على الخبر*
> *وهذه هى بلد الحريات*


* وما اروعها حريات*
*شكرا man4truth*​


----------



## white rose (21 مارس 2009)

ميرسي للخبر

يسلموا ايديك


----------



## كوك (21 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا _



_على الخبر_



_ وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (21 مارس 2009)

*شكرا بيتر على الخبر

الرب يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## just member (21 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا بيتر على ها الخبر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مارس 2009)

*شكرا علي الخبر​*


----------



## BITAR (23 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> ميرسي للخبر
> 
> يسلموا ايديك


*شكرا  white rose*​


----------



## BITAR (23 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا _​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا كوك*​


----------



## BITAR (23 مارس 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *شكرا بيتر على الخبر​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك *​


* شكرا صوفيا مجدى*​


----------



## BITAR (23 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى يا بيتر على ها الخبر *
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


* شكرا come with me*​


----------



## BITAR (23 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا علي الخبر​*


* شكرا mikel coco*​


----------

